
Chinese appliances are shipping with malware-distributing WiFi chips - nreece
http://www.geek.com/apps/chinese-appliances-are-shipping-with-malware-distributing-wifi-chips-1575315/
======
bcl
Where's the teardown of one of these devices? I'm not going to believe it
until I actually see some evidence of it from a reliable source.

~~~
samspenc
Based on what I've heard from friends who've actually reverse-engineered some
of these products, there's more of these where they came from, including
inside products from even high-profile companies in mainland China.

------
albertyw
isn't this a repost of another (debunked) article that was on HN a few days
ago?

~~~
officialjunk
this one? [http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-news-from-
elsewhere-24707337](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-news-from-
elsewhere-24707337)

